# MatsValk's G Perm's Fingertricks



## MrDemir (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello everyone ,"MatsValk's G Perms" , i think , they are amazing so i wanted to share.
i hope , this could help you. You can subscribe , if you like.

*Ga :* R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D'
*Fingertrick video :* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKjHqfpGIHI

*Gb :* R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D
*Fingertrick video :* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2niMCCAan8

*Gc :* R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R'
R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2
*Fingertrick video :* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTRZ81UyXkI

*Gd :* R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D'
*Fingertrick video :* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6xswbrBtpk


Fingertrick Notations (Thanks to Dane Man)

Ga (fingertrick notation): {TD} R2 U(i1) R' U(I2) R' U'(i1) R U'(i1) R2(I2) D(r4) U'(i1) R' U(I2) R D'(r4)

Gb (fingertrick notation): {TF} R' U'(i1) R U(I2) D'(r4) {TD} R2 U(i1) R' U(I2) R U'(i1) R(M3) U'(i1) R2 D(r4)

Gc (fingertrick notation): {TU} R2' F2(I2, M2) R U2(I2, M2) R(R3) U2'(i1, m1) R' F(I2) R U(I2) R' U'(i1) {TF} R' F(I2) R2 U'(i1)

Gd (fingertrick notation): {TD} R U(I2) R' U'(i1) D(r4) R2 U'(i1) R(I3) U'(i1) R' U(I2) R' U(P2) R2 D'(R3)


----------



## CDcuber (Jun 25, 2014)

Cool! I will be sure to check these out!


----------



## TDM (Jun 25, 2014)

How do you know Mats' fingertricks if you aren't Mats?


----------



## MrDemir (Jun 25, 2014)

TDM said:


> How do you know Mats' fingertricks if you aren't Mats?



Gb and Gd ; i found these in Walkthroughs by Mats. Gd is also in Worlds2013 Final first solve.
Ga ; i found this in Mats' CR Avg's second solve and his 2K Subscribers video(2nd or 3rd solve) and also i asked him on Facebook.
Gc , 10Examples from WR Holder video's last solve


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 26, 2014)

why

pretty much everyone uses the same g perms and everyone does them in pretty much the same way. it annoys me when people ask what g perms someone uses, everyone does rhe same ones the same way.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 26, 2014)

R2 S2 U l2 U' l2 u R2 U' r2 F2 Best G perm


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 26, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> R2 S2 U l2 U' l2 u R2 U' r2 F2 Best G perm



Finger trick that thing. I wanna see.


----------



## Escher (Jun 26, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> everyone does rhe same ones the same way.



R U R' F2 y' u' R U' R' U R' D f2 bam


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 26, 2014)

At this point, I feel like changing my finger tricks for certain cases would slow me down for a week. Anyone have experience with trying to do this?


But I like the videos, keep them coming!


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 26, 2014)

dsbias said:


> At this point, I feel like changing my finger tricks for certain cases would slow me down for a week. Anyone have experience with trying to do this?
> 
> 
> But I like the videos, keep them coming!



I feel the struggle. I'm trying to do more U flicks with my left hand, but they are still very awkward for me, so I avoid them in speed solves. I've been trying to work them into my algs, but I always tend to forget and just do it with my right.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 26, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I feel the struggle. I'm trying to do more U flicks with my left hand, but they are still very awkward for me, so I avoid them in speed solves. I've been trying to work them into my algs, but I always tend to forget and just do it with my right.


Practise! . Pushing on the LBU, LBD, RBU, RBD stickers has been one of the most useful skills I learned - so many of my algs are smoother as a result. Same for F2L.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jun 26, 2014)

MrDemir said:


> Hello everyone ,"MatsValk's G Perms" , i think , they are amazing so i wanted to share.
> i hope , this could help you. You can subscribe , if you like.
> 
> *Ga :* R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D'
> ...



Ahhhh! I also use these G perms and I fingertrick the Ga the same way but my Gb is little different. I do the U and D' together. But you are faster than me so awesome 
PS: I was thinking of showing my fingertricks for these. I will be making a video"PLLs used by me" so in that I will show! Waiting for Gc and Gd. If our fingertricks are same 
PPS: I saw you ask Mats on facebook and you had commented the Ga video on his facebook page  Nice job!


----------



## MrDemir (Jun 26, 2014)

high probably i will upload "Gd Perm" today.


----------



## Dane man (Jun 26, 2014)

Put into fingertrick notation (as a test for those interested).

Ga (regular notation): R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D' (the first D move isn't very visible in the video because your ring finger hides behind your index finger.)
Ga (fingertrick notation): {TD} R2 U(i1) R' U(I2) R' U'(i1) R U'(i1) R2(I2) D(r4) U'(i1) R' U(I2) R D'(r4)

Gb (regular notation): R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D
Gb (fingertrick notation): {TF} R' U'(i1) R U(I2) D'(r4) {TD} R2 U(i1) R' U(I2) R U'(i1) R(M3) U'(i1) R2 D(r4)

Gc (regular notation): R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2
Gc (fingertrick notation): {TU} R2' F2(I2, M2) R U2(I2, M2) R(R3) U2'(i1, m1) R' F(I2) R U(I2) R' U'(i1) {TF} R' F(I2) R2 U'(i1)

Gd (regular notation): R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D'
Gd (fingertrick notation): {TD} R U(I2) R' U'(i1) D(r4) R2 U'(i1) R(I3) U'(i1) R' U(I2) R' U(P2) R2 D'(R3)

Others come when videos come.



DeeDubb said:


> I feel the struggle.... I've been trying to work them into my algs, but I always tend to forget and just do it with my right.


Yeah, force of habit is hard to break. I've actually had to change my fingertricks a few times because my old way wasn't fast enough. It is a struggle, but it's worth it in the end.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 26, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I feel the struggle. I'm trying to do more U flicks with my left hand, but they are still very awkward for me, so I avoid them in speed solves. I've been trying to work them into my algs, but I always tend to forget and just do it with my right.



I have sort of the opposite problem, lefty U flicks came to me naturally, but whenever I do big cubes I have to mentally stop myself from trying to lefty flick Us because I always fail them.


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 26, 2014)

dsbias said:


> At this point, I feel like changing my finger tricks for certain cases would slow me down for a week. Anyone have experience with trying to do this?
> 
> 
> But I like the videos, keep them coming!



i feel you. i have been trying to incorporate R2 doubleflick in my Onehanded truningstyle for over a year now; i just cant do it. it slows me down SEVERAL seconds in my speedsolves. sucks, doesn't it?


----------



## MrDemir (Jun 26, 2014)

Gd Perm's finger trick uploaded !


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 26, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> i feel you. i have been trying to incorporate R2 doubleflick in my Onehanded truningstyle for over a year now; i just cant do it. it slows me down SEVERAL seconds in my speedsolves. sucks, doesn't it?


 
I have a similar problem with A perms. I use to pinky ring finger D2 but it is uncomfortable and locky. Still ring middle D2 feels like a bad habit even though it is way faster. I keep forcing myself to use pinky ring though. So yay for me on sticking with it I guess.


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 26, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> I have a similar problem with A perms. I use to pinky ring finger D2 but it is uncomfortable and locky. Still ring middle D2 feels like a bad habit even though it is way faster. I keep forcing myself to use pinky ring though. So yay for me on sticking with it I guess.


why? i have been using middle-pinky for as long as i know, and it works just fine.
(but i do actually like the A-Perms with U2 better nowadays. i use them both)


----------



## ajayd (Jun 26, 2014)

I use ring pinky, is that bad?


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 26, 2014)

Ga: R2' S2 U l2' U' l2' u R2 U' r2' F2.

Yes, I actually use this.
No, I don't know any alternate algorithms for that case.
No, I don't want any alternatives.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 26, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I feel the struggle. I'm trying to do more U flicks with my left hand, but they are still very awkward for me, so I avoid them in speed solves. I've been trying to work them into my algs, but I always tend to forget and just do it with my right.



Seriously, there is an R perm that desperately needs me to use a left handed double flick. And so does my 4x4 OLL parity alg. But alas, my left hand does not want to submit just yet. I will not stop trying though haha.


----------



## Escher (Jun 26, 2014)

dsbias said:


> Seriously, there is an R perm that desperately needs me to use a left handed double flick.



Try using your LH index to push all the way round from BLU to FRU. Might be able to find a video on youtube of it - some people know it as the Eido U2.


----------



## Parity Case (Jun 26, 2014)

MrDemir said:


> Ga: R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D'



For that angle, I prefer to front-end the D' and get it out of the way at the start:
D' (R2 U R' U) (R' U' R U') R2 [U' D] (R' U R)

...using left ring to push the D', and doing the [U' D] simultaneously. I find fronting the D' makes it easier to do the last section (from the second R2 onward) faster, as you it ends with the (R' U R) trigger.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 26, 2014)

dsbias said:


> Seriously, there is an R perm that desperately needs me to use a left handed double flick. And so does my 4x4 OLL parity alg. But alas, my left hand does not want to submit just yet. I will not stop trying though haha.



I can only do double flicks with my left hand. With the right hand I just do U U. Not a problem for me.


----------



## MrDemir (Jul 5, 2014)

Gc perm execution video uploaded ! and also i have uploaded Feliks' Ub perm execution , check it out if you want. 
Hope this could help.


----------



## Dane man (Jul 6, 2014)

Fingertrick notation updated.


----------



## MrDemir (Jul 8, 2014)

Dane man said:


> Fingertrick notation updated.



thanks  i have added to first post.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Sep 27, 2014)

Gonna leave this here

[video=youtube_share;T1KeV_qSV8Y]http://youtu.be/T1KeV_qSV8Y[/video]


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 27, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Gonna leave this here
> 
> http://youtu.be/T1KeV_qSV8Y



For your G(a) I have the same execution. However, I started doing the D' at the start at the same time I regrip my right hand. Feels better for me than leaving it at the end and also makes use of the 1/4 regrip at the start of the alg.

Also G(b) I just can't get that alg as fast as I can do R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2


----------



## CriticalCubing (Sep 27, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> For your G(a) I have the same execution. However, I started doing the D' at the start at the same time I regrip my right hand. Feels better for me than leaving it at the end and also makes use of the 1/4 regrip at the start of the alg.
> 
> Also G(b) I just can't get that alg as fast as I can do R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2



Man, how can you do that Gb that fast? Also, yeah I have heard many people do D or D' at the beginning so to get an easy AUF, but I havent tried it with D' at the start. I will try it out and then reply here.


----------



## TDM (Sep 28, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Also G(b) I just can't get that alg as fast as I can do R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2


That alg is amazing... (well it's no different to my usual alg, but it's just executed so much better).


----------



## kcl (Sep 28, 2014)

TDM said:


> That alg is amazing... (well it's no different to my usual alg, but it's just executed so much better).



F' U' F all the way


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> F' U' F all the way



Both. Super fast and 50% no AUF'n!


----------



## TDM (Sep 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> F' U' F all the way


I use whichever avoids AUF afterwards, but if I can't (the bar goes at the back) I'll do F' U' F, because I prefer (or at least preferred) that to when the bar was on L or R.


----------

